# Tongues



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Taz, nine weeks old, is the Gene Simmons of puppies. I've had lots of GSD's and this one's tongue beats anything I've seen. Will he grow into it? Does a long tongue mean anything unusual or he just has a long tongue? Anyone a tongue expert?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

When you say "long," what do you mean? Can he fit it back in his mouth?


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle Can he fit it back in his mouth?


Is that a tongue in cheek question?



Sorry... couldn't help it <snickering>.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Heh









Good one, but, alas...it is an honest question







A professor in college had a GSD rescue whose tongue was too long for his mouth.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

It fits quite well back in his mouth.









Over on my icon, that's Roxy's leash coming out of his mouth, not his tongue...lol.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

How long IS his tongue? I mean is this like a Gene Simmons tongue?

Can you post a picture with it as naturally hanging out as possible?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My boy has a long tongue, too. 
It is a sign of intelligence!








Here is Karlo's, dent and all(don't know when he put the dimple in, but it was before his bigboy teeth emerged)

















He can keep his in his mouth when he wants to:


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Jane I think it is hereditary.....Gianna's tongue is rarely all the way in her mouth!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She wears hers much better, than Karlo







Shows how smart they are!!!


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

His first day home.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdsFieldIt fits quite well back in his mouth.


Then his tongue is fine


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

My boys tongue has a big black spot on it. My dad tries telling me it means he will be solid tempered but I have never heard this before. Anyone else?


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Never heard that before, but Princess, Rex's sister, who has been missing for a month now, has a black spot on her tongue and she is not even tempered. Actually, she is quite the little bitch. She's small, so she'll pittypat around other dogs in front of them and then run and bite them in the nether regions if she is jealous or miffed about something.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dog has a VERY long tongue. When he's panting and it's visable, people ALWAYS comment on it. Now, he is a mix. He's German Shepherd/Rottie or Dobie/something else. He's only 67 lbs. I just figured he got the GS tongue that he never fully grew into because of a smaller dog he may be mixed with. LOL!


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sadie has a black spot on her tongue too. I wondered why?


----------

